# Lyme Disease vaccine



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

Do I need to worry about Lyme Disease vaccine if I use Frontline Plus? My vet recommends it only if we hike a lot and closer to when we start hiking which will be when she's about a year. Should I even bother?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

do you live in a tick infested area? I am on the fence regarding the lyme vac. There are some who do it, some who are against it, for health reasons that can be worse than lyme disease.

I live in Lyme CT, previous dogs of mine, got the vac annually for the first 5 years of their lives, the two aussies I have now as well, my 2 yr old gsd, did one on when she was a year old.

I have to say, none of my dogs have ever tested positive for Lyme Disease, however, they are constantly testing positive for anaplasmosis, (a separate tick disease).

The Lyme vac is only for Lyme (and that isn't 100% either), it does NOT cover all other tick diseases which in my opinion, are even worse. 

So while I don't do the vac anymore and haven't for years, it's a personal choice. 
You will never find a tick on a dog that causes Lyme Disease or the other diseases, they are to minute. 

so again, it's personal choice


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in CA on the East Bay in a very suburban area. The vet said we have it in our area but you only get it if you're out hiking in the woods and tall grasses. We'll only do that occasionally so I'm thinking I just wont bother. But I don't want to be stupid.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lyme is prevalent in my area, and I decline the vaccine. I just don't feel comfortable giving a vax that may not keep my dog from getting it and the risk of vaccinating outweighs the chances they'll get lyme's. :fingerscrossed:
Whenever I go to my vet I overhear the techs suggesting lymes/lepto on a regular basis


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I do recommend if you "don't " get it, to definately test for it atleast once a year. It can be most times, easily treated if caught early. 

And don't think you can only get it by hiking, tall grasses, ticks are everywhere, even in your own backyard


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in a very high Lyme area. In fact, my BIL has it and was very, very ill for a very long time. A vet who graduated top of her class at Cornell told me to NOT get it. She said there were to many serious side affects, it was not very affective and you can prevent it by using Frontline Plus or Advantix. 

Personally, I use Advantix. It repels where Frontline kills only after the tick bites.


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! That's what I needed to know.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet will do the heartworm and Lyme test in the same blood draw(not sure if that is the norm).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine does too. I think it's in the same test now but can't remember.


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I live in a very high Lyme area. In fact, my BIL has it and was very, very ill for a very long time. A vet who graduated top of her class at Cornell told me to NOT get it. She said there were to many serious side affects, it was not very affective and you can prevent it by using Frontline Plus or Advantix.
> 
> Personally, I use Advantix. It repels where Frontline kills only after the tick bites.


I was wondering what the difference was between Advantix and Frontline! She's due to have an application next week. I'll change her to Advantix. 

Unrelated, but do I need to worry about heartworm, etc too?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have mosquitoes~ yes!


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> If you have mosquitoes~ yes!


Which question are you responding to?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_Unrelated, but do I need to worry about heartworm, etc too..._
that one


----------



## Ubermother (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! We _have_ them just a few however for about a month out of the year. Should I have her on something? If so, what?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would test for heartworm yearly. You can check your state for heartworm rates but if you have water, you have heat, you have any mosquito's then it would be worth giving the prevention during those months. We live in PA so I only give during the summer months.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the test for all is a SNAP4,,it tests for Heartworm, Lyme, Canine Erhlichia and Equii Erhlichia (known as anaplasmosis).

And yes, I would put my dog on HW meds no matter where I lived..It's a simple once a month pill that is cheaper than having to treat a dog with HW. I use Interceptor.


----------

